# Queensryche without Geoff Taint...



## RevDrucifer (May 29, 2012)

....is happening!

Metal-Rules.com News » Queensrÿche minus Geoff Tate = RISING WEST?

Thank God! As a looooong time fan, I'm beyond relieved.


----------



## Doug N (May 29, 2012)

Tell me it taint true!


----------



## Sikthness (May 29, 2012)

How is no Geoff Tate a good thing? he is a superb vocalist. I don't care if he is a dick.


----------



## drgamble (May 29, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> How is no Geoff Tate a good thing? he is a superb vocalist. I don't care if he is a dick.



It would be different if he was a talentless dick, like most dicks are, but I mean he kinda made Queensryche. I wonder if he will get a new band together and then we'll have 2 Queensryches out there now. This sounds like a story I've heard somewhere before. Just ask yourself, would you rather see Geoff Tate with a new band, or the rest of the guys with a new singer ala Journey. I don't know, I think Geoff would be harder to replace imo.


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2012)

As much as I love old Queensryche

1) Geoff's voice MADE the band
2) none of them have written anything worthwhile in years

so I can't say I'm excited about this


----------



## USMarine75 (May 29, 2012)

Everything since Empire is horrific. Mindcrime 2 was so bad it almost erased how good the original was! And the original was one of the greatest rock albums of all time IMO.

Ditto the above comment... how is Queensryche without Tate a good thing?

FWIW that's why I listen to Pagan's Mind. The singer has some Geoff Tate moments and the song writing is still amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 29, 2012)

Im up for it, cause this guy sounds fucking badass. 

Todd La Torre vocal excerpts covering Queensryche classics - YouTube


----------



## Jakke (May 29, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW that's why I listen to Pagan's Mind. The singer has some Geoff Tate moments and the song writing is still amazing.



Pagan's Mind are awesome, first time I heard them I was blown away.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 29, 2012)

And you called him Geoff Taint. 

To quote Stephen A Smith... "You are SOOO disREspectFUL !"


----------



## exo (May 29, 2012)

I've heard so many Tate clones over the years, my ears are tired of them. Still, this can only be good if the stuff they end up writing is in the same vein as Empire and earlier....because that's the last time ANY QR lineup had "it"....


----------



## ArrowHead (May 29, 2012)

Queensryche without Degarmo sucks. Solution? Replace Tate!

Yeah, that ought to work wonders.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 29, 2012)

I never liked the idea of them getting a different singer because Tate's voice is so unique. He's one of my all time favorite vocalist. However, once I heard Todd singing the old Ryche stuff, I got excited. 

He sounds just like Tate! 



If Tate sounded ANYTHING close to what he used to, I'd be bummed. But being a MAJOR Ryche fan, I miss hearing those songs played the way they should be played, if they even get played live at all. 

I can't even stand the sound of Tate's strained voice anymore. You know he's not into what he's performing, he's made that clear for years. Also since the last few Ryche releases were written by outside members of the band, with Geoff picking everything that'd go on the album, rejecting demos by Wilton and Rockenfield.he's just butchering the band.

So if getting a guy who can deliver what fans want to hear and moving on without Tate is what's required, I'm down. This Todd dude obviously has the spirit in him to want to deliver the songs the way they should be delivered and has the ability to do so.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 29, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Queensryche without Degarmo sucks. Solution? Replace Tate!
> 
> Yeah, that ought to work wonders.



It'll put a stop to piles of shit like Dedicated To Chaos or any other album in the last 10 years.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 29, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> It'll put a stop to piles of shit like Dedicated To Chaos or any other album in the last 10 years.



I was insinuating that the suck the band suffers from is due to a certain missing songwriter/guitarist. Changing singers won't help.


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 29, 2012)

isn't that guy tate's ex son in law or something too?


----------



## MetalDaze (May 29, 2012)

From what I've heard, Geoff has been the one pushing the band away from their metal roots.


----------



## Into Obsidian (May 30, 2012)

*"Queensryche without Geoff Taint..." *


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 30, 2012)

Well since Geoff has been picking all the songs that end up on the records and they've been written by outside writers for the past couple discs, the blame really can't be put on anyone but Tate for Queensryche sucking. 

Jason Slater, who wrote a lot of OM:2 and American Solider spoke a bit about how things work in QR these days on a Ryche forum called the Breakdown Room. Geoff runs the show, it's been his bag for a while now.

And yeah, Parker is Tate's ex-step-son-in-law.


----------



## DLG (May 30, 2012)

technomancer said:


> As much as I love old Queensryche
> 
> 1) Geoff's voice MADE the band
> 2) none of them have written anything worthwhile in years
> ...



this times a million

queensryche needs to just disappear off the face of the planet right now in the name of their legacy. everything about them has been terrible for about ten years now.


----------



## DLG (May 30, 2012)

btw the guy singing is the dude who is in Crimson Glory now. And he's just as good at copying Midnight as he is copying Tate.

it really is sad to see a band that was once so innovative and so amazing come to this. They are now essentially a Ryche cover band that's about to take their show on the road to state fairs to suck every last dollar out of their legacy. very sad and depressing.


----------



## Goro923 (May 30, 2012)

I didn't know about the outside writers, wow. How can they even consider themselves a serious band if they're playing somebody else's material?


Oh wait.


It's called the pop music industry.


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Queensryche without Degarmo sucks. Solution? Replace Tate!
> 
> Yeah, that ought to work wonders.



Well, to be fair, Tate and his not wanting to do metal has been a huge part of the problem.


----------



## Loomer (May 30, 2012)

Nothing sucks more than bossy vocalists. I know this for a fact.


----------



## eaeolian (May 30, 2012)

DLG said:


> btw the guy singing is the dude who is in Crimson Glory now. And he's just as good at copying Midnight as he is copying Tate.
> 
> it really is sad to see a band that was once so innovative and so amazing come to this. They are now essentially a Ryche cover band that's about to take their show on the road to state fairs to suck every last dollar out of their legacy. very sad and depressing.



In many ways, I agree with you. However, the flipside is that the original article has been so bad for so long that pretty much anything will be an improvement.

Letting the name die is fine with me, since there will be no Maiden-esque redemption for them. Not that Maiden ever fell as far, but you get the idea.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I was insinuating that the suck the band suffers from is due to a certain missing songwriter/guitarist. Changing singers won't help.



Unfortunately that's not the case either the later material with DeGarmo AND his solo material are really underwhelming as well. Go listen to Hear in the Now Frontier, Tribe, and Spies4Darwin and realize he lost it just as much as the rest of the band 

I still find later stuff at least listenable up to about Mindcrime II though... after that I haven't even bought the albums


----------



## decypher (May 30, 2012)

DLG said:


> btw the guy singing is the dude who is in Crimson Glory now. And he's just as good at copying Midnight as he is copying Tate.



This.

I was really happy when I heard the first footage of him with Crimson Glory, I didn't think anyone could sound any closer to Midnight.

And now watching the Queensryche Demos - I don't think anyone could sound any closer to Geoff Tate. 

Not sure if it's a great idea as I think people mistake the classic lineup for guaranteed quality, which is not the case. They released a lot of crap with Degarmo as well, so it probably wouldn't make a difference if he came back. I think Queensryche really messed up on the way of trying something different combined with wanting to appeal to mass audience, Empire was a huge letdown already (so much filler!), the unplugged phase was just awful and they slowly became this creepy band that tried to keep their reputation as an inventive and original band of the 80's going.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 30, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Unfortunately that's not the case either the later material with DeGarmo AND his solo material are really underwhelming as well.



What I've been told may be legends, but DeGarmo was "gone" long before he departed the band. Sometime after Mindcrime and Empire he's said to have suffered a painful breakup which left him disillusioned and writing the type of material heard on "Hear In The Now Frontier"... 

However, when I hear a tune like "justified", I remember what it is about Queensryche I loved - Degarmos cool weird diad riffs, amazing songwriting, and Geoff Tate's voice. I don't see this as a new "queensryche" band. I just give that much credit to DeGarmo for the early stuff. His style is so distinct, you can pick out every riff he wrote.

I just think that those riffs and songs are not something Wilton and co. can do without DeGarmo, and I don't think Degarmo has any interest in that material any more - much like Tate.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 30, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> How is no Geoff Tate a good thing? he is a superb vocalist. I don't care if he is a dick.





technomancer said:


> As much as I love old Queensryche
> 
> 1) Geoff's voice MADE the band
> 2) none of them have written anything worthwhile in years
> ...




These two sum up my standing.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 30, 2012)

I don't get it...

Some of you would rather have Geoff in the band, dictating and releasing piles of shit, sub-par performances onstage, having the rest of the band walk around on stage like they don't even want to be there, than having 3/5's the original members out performing the old material (that you never get to hear anymore live) to a worthwhile capacity?

With the chance of making more music obviously closer to that vein than anything they've done in the last 10 years?

While DeGarmo was obviously a HUGE part in their writing, I truly believe that Tate is the biggest reason the band has diminished over the last 15 years. And even though DeGarmo wrote on HITNF and Tribe, it was still Geoff who picked what songs were going to go on the record. He's been picking them for years. Who knows, DeGarmo could have had tons of heavy stuff recorded that Tate didn't even want to give 2 listens to.


----------



## mcleanab (May 30, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go crank THE WARNING and RAGE FOR ORDER really loudly...

"Roads to Madness" rocked my world when I was 12-13 years old... kinda still does... as does "Neue Regel."

Some really interesting work they did early in their career... bold and fearless...


----------



## USMarine75 (May 30, 2012)

I will always remember Queensryche from when I saw them touring with Suicidal Tendencies for the Empire tour... 2nd best show I've been to. Even though all their new shit blows IMO it would have been fun to see the whole band live again, assuming they play the whole OM album straight through like they useed to...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 30, 2012)

*snickers* op said: Taint... but I stopped listening when degarmo left.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2012)

As much as I like Geoff's vocals, hearing them on records like Soldier and and Chaos is... not really good. In fact, it's bad. 

And yeah, Queensryche was pretty much Geoff's glorified solo act, pretty much like John Fogerty and CCR... Just with bad music. Even Wilton admitted in an interview that he didn't write any parts for Chaos, just played what was given to him.


----------



## drgamble (May 30, 2012)

I may be dating myself here a little, but I remember seeing Queensryche opening for Def Leppard and was totally blown away by them. I can't remember if I had heard of them before at the time but they definitely won me over that night. They totally blew DL away and I was a solid fan until the later years. I just think that there are several members on this site alone that could fill the bill for the band, but the vocals would be the hardest thing to find. It sucks that Geoff got a bad attitude, but I can kinda understand wanting to make money. I'm pretty sure they blew all their money from the early days thinking they would always make that kind of money and just were searching for something to make a living off of. Geoff may have picked the songs in the later days, but in the old days record deals were a little different from now. In those days, it was a luxury for a band member to pick the songs for the album. Matter of fact, some labels back then would tell artists they need to write a specific type of song. It was different back then. In those days, the label picked the tracks.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 31, 2012)

The PL tour was stellar!
I would love to see the band write together as a whole or at least 2/3 members at a time like in the old days. Tribe was a decent effort in that direction, and the chemistry with Stone seemed solid. He & Wilton gelled way better than Wilton/Gray, Lungren is just a hired gun.

If Tate can put his own personal agenda aside, perhaps they can make great music together again.

I love the side projects like Soulbender, STTS, Tate's solo record, but I think their best material is always what the wrote within the band, not outside writers/producers.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 31, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> The PL tour was stellar!
> I would love to see the band write together as a whole or at least 2/3 members at a time like in the old days. Tribe was a decent effort in that direction, and the chemistry with Stone seemed solid. He & Wilton gelled way better than Wilton/Gray, Lungren is just a hired gun.
> 
> If Tate can put his own personal agenda aside, perhaps they can make great music together again.
> ...



Stone is a great player and I would love to see him back in the fold. 

I kinda disagree with you over the producer point. I think that they need a proper producer (not someone currently or formerly in the band) that can get them organized. The last 3-4 albums have been all over the place musically and thematically. Personally, this is a band begging for a producer that knows how to juggle the mercury balls that Queensrÿche will throw at him. I'm thinking someone like Kevin Shirley or Michael Wagener... but they won't come cheap!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 31, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> Stone is a great player and I would love to see him back in the fold.
> 
> I kinda disagree with you over the producer point. I think that they need a proper producer (not someone currently or formerly in the band) that can get them organized. The last 3-4 albums have been all over the place musically and thematically. Personally, this is a band begging for a producer that knows how to juggle the mercury balls that Queensrÿche will throw at him. I'm thinking someone like Kevin Shirley or Michael Wagener... but they won't come cheap!



I think I may have mislead with my statement. I meant that the producer should not be doubling as an outside writer.

I too, would love to see Kevin Shirley or Michael Wagener, or even Andy Snepe produce them, really push them to push their own boundaries write loads of songs, trash the unworthy ones, keep the strongest, get the killer full band sound ala RTO, and then have a heavy weight like Andy Wallace mix them.

They still have loooaaaadddss of potential, they're just a disfunctional family at the moment, in need of some long overdue "family" councelling.


----------



## Espaul (May 31, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Everything since Empire is horrific.



Seriously? I think "Promised Land" is their second greatest album.

Tate is one of my favorite vocalists.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 31, 2012)

In some ways, I like PL more than Empire. There's certainly more of a sense of continuity on PL, they all wrote together, lived together during recording, had extensive time to experiment together. It was a much more communally minded approach and it resulted wonderfully.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 31, 2012)

I remember that I REALLY liked the first two songs on PL when it came out. It had a couple other good songs, but the rest was meh... I actually forgot all about this album until you mentioned it though. I prob havent listened to it since the mid 90s... I'll have to give it another listen. I really liked Empire minus Silent Lucidity which was so overplayed that I cringe every time I hear it now....


----------



## ArrowHead (May 31, 2012)

Same here. I loved silent lucidity when I bought the album, but once it got to the point that they were on MTV playing it live with the same orchestra that LL COOL JAY just performed "Mama Said Knock You Out" with I hated that song.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 31, 2012)

True, as a single, it was overplayed, but no more than Enter Sandman & Poundcake, along with MC Hammer & LL Cool J. Par for the era.

As far as material value, each song stands on their own, but fits nicely into the collective work of an album as well.

When I listen to PL, it's often in its entirety, not song by song singularly. 

My fave is a toss up between RTO & PL, largely in part to the overall work continuity of those records.


----------



## ilyti (May 31, 2012)

It`s been said already but I`ll say it again anyway. Geoff Tate can`t sing anymore, and is a bitter old man. Now that a new, younger, better vocalist has taken his place, I might be interested again. That is, if they play more older songs live, and the new material hearkens back to that era. And, again, they haven`t released anything good or memorable since Empire. Queensryche has always been a band that was bad for longer than they were good. So I`ll just watch Operation: Livecrime and be happy with that, if nothing worthwhile comes of this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2012)

ilyti said:


> It`s been said already but I`ll say it again anyway. Geoff Tate can`t sing anymore, and is a bitter old man.



I did notice him struggling a bit when I watched a Queensryche concert from last year on VH1 Classic.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 1, 2012)

ilyti said:


> It`s been said already but I`ll say it again anyway. Geoff Tate can`t sing anymore, and is a bitter old man. Now that a new, younger, better vocalist has taken his place, I might be interested again. That is, if they play more older songs live, and the new material hearkens back to that era. And, again, they haven`t released anything good or memorable since Empire. Queensryche has always been a band that was bad for longer than they were good. So I`ll just watch Operation: Livecrime and be happy with that, if nothing worthwhile comes of this.




Their first 2 concerts they're playing material from the 5 first albums. With Todd singing, you KNOW they're going to pull out all the good old stuff.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did notice him struggling a bit when I watched a Queensryche concert from last year on VH1 Classic.



He might sing in key just sign, but he struggles to hit the high notes like he used to. It's strained and no where close to what he used to be like. He admits he had zero interest in using that old style forever, doesn't mean he couldn't have maintained it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> He admits he had zero interest in using that old style forever



I remember hearing that. There was an interview from around 2002 - 2004 where he said he actually doesn't like to play metal music anymore. 

Oh, and in case anyone missed that video in the OP's link... Watch it. Now. He sounds more like Tate then... Tate.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, FWIW, I saw the footage, and although GT may have intended his comment to be humorous, I for one do think that telling any audience "You guys suck" is crossing the ethical line. 

I saw Bruce Dickinson go off like that once all because he think it wasn't ok for the venue to have nice seats & garlic fries. I ended up walking out, feeling very insulted by someone who I paid to see.

A fan forks out good money for a concert ticket these days, and the fact that there are still concert goers in this economy is proof that live music is still something that some people consider of value and importance.

GT's comments just contribute to diminishing that value & I do not think it is acceptible behavior.

I was always taught that you can be here today and gone tomorrow, to value your time here and use it wisely. This is an opportunity for an artist to rise above and act with humility, not arrogance or condescention.

He should, at a bare minimum, issue a formal apology. I think the behavior warrants a bit more initiative on his part, by releasing a formal apology via video.

The consequences for his actions may result in his departure from the band, that's certainly a possibility, but the long term disconnection with his fan base is the higher price to pay. He could do the gentlemanly thing and eat humble pie.

Additionally, if GT no longer wants to sing in a style/manner that the rest of the band wishes to utilize,then perhaps GT should step down and persue his solo career rather than imposing on the corporate function of QR.

A band with a primary member calling all of the creative shots is not a band. It's a solo act or a solo artist functioning under the name of a band, ala Trent Reznor/NIN. At least in NIN, it's a given that it will function that way.

In a band of 5 guys, there should never be a monopoly of authority. Instead, it's a place where each member has 20% input. 

At least in earlier years, while Rockenfield & Jackson may not have voluntarily contributed as much as Tate/Wilton/DeGarmo, there were not precluded. The invitation was always there. When they provided input, it was utilized and the entire band benefitted.

I for one would like to see a return of that sort of chemistry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone just showed me this on another forum. Apparently Geoff tried to attack Wilton.



...With a fucking knife. 

Metal Sludge - Operation Knifecrime? Trouble in the Queensryche camp. - The Power & Glory since 1998

We're probably seeing the end of Queensryche soon. Hell, M3 is probably the last show we'll probably see with Geoff + the band.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone just showed me this on another forum. Apparently Geoff tried to attack Wilton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Operation Knife-Crime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Operation Knife-Crime.



If Rising West named their new album that, it would be sooo damn funny and awesome.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 3, 2012)

So sounds like he caught the band plotting to get a new singer, and he flipped out, knocked Wilton down, and pulled the knife on Rockenfield? 

Hey, honestly, how would you react if you found your band of 30 years was talking about replacing you - without you present? Right before a gig? This isn't just a spot in a highschool rock band, this is his career, income, and entire lifelong legacy. I think, just guessing, that he'd be pretty pissed off. 

I wouldn't want a guy that dreams about fucking nuns and shooting people for heroin pissed off at me. Wilton is lucky he didn't wake up in a hospital...

Doctor Davis, telephone please, Doctor Davis...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 3, 2012)

I dunno, with Tate wearing all that eye make up these days, I'd probably be too busy laughing to block a knife attack. 

Someone asked Tate about the incident recently to which he replied something along the lines of, "Well, I'm not saying anything to stop the rumors. Queensryche doesn't get much press so at least 48 people out there are paying attention now." (not a direct quote...too lazy to look it up).

Also said they're taking time to do side projects and are getting back together in a year.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know how to feel about this. Tate is one of my vocal heroes.....but Todd LaTorre is pretty fucking awesome, and the idea of them playing early 'ryche material gets my musically erect.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 4, 2012)

Gonna be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 4, 2012)

Geoff always seemed like the normal one...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

Jason Slater chimed in on the whole thing over at Anybody Listening, a QR Forum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2012)

Got a link?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure if this is what Tony was talking about, but this is all I could dig up regarding *Slater* and the Brazil event:

_Ooooh, I've been requested to chime !!! Yeah, I'll chime in A KNIFE!?!? An F'n KIFE? Have you seen how many cops are at those Brazillian shows? I have, and they don't care if your the dang Pope,if you attack somebody with a knife your going to jail. Period. How many hits did that blog get after posting that. I believe there's a grain of truth to the "report", but if he actually hit Wilton there'd be some damage and if he was hit without provocation why didn't he press charges. My experience with people that don't generally fight is that if they get hit unwarmtedly they press charges, and if they had it coming they take their licks cuz they had it coming. This coming from a guy that's hit and been hit more times than I can count. I think the whole thing is VeRY exacerbated and I'll believe the guy that's not in the band,that saw it from start to finish and swears under his real name in a court of law under penalty of purgery. Until then it's all just hyped up Internet BS. In 2000 at SRC's showcase at the Whiskey this drunk guy kept hitting on my wife. I asked 3 times to stop or he was gonna have problems. He grabbed her ass. I knocked him out and dragged him off the sidewalk and into the gutter so he wouldn't be blocking the sidewalk. By Monday I had killed a guy by knocking him out and dragging him onto Sunset blvd. to be run over by cars. This was basically pre Internet!!

Why'd it take a month to get over here? Lesser news hits blabbermouth within hours,why aren't other sites all over this? news of GT's ex guitar player writing bad checks was everywhere within days. Something happened,but this is greatly exaggerated. My experience with knive and angry people is that even if the knife is taken away some bodies gettin cut.wheres that guy,wheres the black eye,where's the bloody nose? gT's no punk, if he threw a punch with intentions behind it, it's gonna leave damage. My vote is it was a shoving match at most thar Whip got the short end of.....WHO CARRIES A KNIFE ONSTAGE DURING SOUNDCHECK OTHER THAN TED NUGENT?_

NEWSFLASH! Operation:Beatdown in Brazil *May 08, 2012, 12:00:30 AM*


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got a link?



Man Down!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 5, 2012)

Tony, that link is taking us to the forum but not to a specific post. If it is different from the one I posted above, could you cut and paste it here.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 5, 2012)

Jason has said A LOT on Anybody Listening? Way more than I'd want to copy/paste over here. He gets very detailed into how the last few albums were recorded and his business with Ryche. 

It's worth registering just to search his posts and see what he's written. Definitely the only truth ypu'll hear from that camp.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

Gimme some time to dig it back up, but on the MCII Thread, Slater goes in greater detail about the inner workings.

I'm at work, so it'll likely be this weekend, but there are multiple threads there on the inner disfunction.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 5, 2012)

> _WHO CARRIES A KNIFE ONSTAGE DURING SOUNDCHECK OTHER THAN TED NUGENT?_



Uhhh, a professional band of 30 years, I'm guessing most of them keep a knife or utility razor with their gear for cutting gaffing tape and a billion other good reasons. I've ALWAYS got a knife onstage, and it's NOT for stabbing people.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

How did Susan Tate become QR's manager?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 5, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Jason has said A LOT on Anybody Listening? Way more than I'd want to copy/paste over here. He gets very detailed into how the last few albums were recorded and his business with Ryche.
> 
> It's worth registering just to search his posts and see what he's written. Definitely the only truth ypu'll hear from that camp.



Just read a whole lot of stuff over there... what a truly dysfunctional band! Its not funny... its actually rather sad.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 5, 2012)

Indeed.

All the more reason I'm totally stoked for Rising West.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Indeed.
> 
> All the more reason I'm totally stoked for Rising West.



Agreed. It'll be good to see Michael, Ed, and Scott finally get to contribute and actually WANT to be in a band again.


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2012)

According to Wilton, the band has been blocked from their own Facebook page, as well as blocked from Queensryche.com. Thereby prohibiting them from promoting the Rising West shows through any official Queensryche site. (tweeted about 2 hours ago). 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to stop reading this thread


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 6, 2012)

I posted a post on the QR facebook page, along the lines of, "interesting how only GT projects are promoted and nothing about the BAND", and it was pulled in a matter of minutes. They're actively monitoring all discussions on the QR FB page as well as GT's FB page. I wonder is Sharon Tate is related to Sharon Osbourne. Did Sharon Tate copyright and/or trademark the QR name now too? Who knows?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 6, 2012)

Sharon Tate... that's a dangerous name to have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought it was Susan?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure - I just saw that quite a few people we calling her Sharon. It might be Susan, though. She seems a real tough cookie regardless of her name. Winning fans for herself (or the band) doesn't seem to be part of the equation!


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Pulled a knife? No biggie guys, let it slide. 

Can't log in to farmville today? MOTHERFUCKER! Press release, NOW!!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 6, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> I'm not sure - I just saw that quite a few people we calling her Sharon. It might be Susan, though. She seems a real tough cookie regardless of her name. Winning fans for herself (or the band) doesn't seem to be part of the equation!



My bad, it is Susan, I was having a brain fart.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyone is going to the upcoming RW shows, we demand pics, videos, and a review.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If anyone is going to the upcoming RW shows, we demand pics, videos, and a review.



Wifey and I gotta do the budget first, considering it's only 20 minutes away.
$15 a head is unbeatable.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw Sharon Tate and all I could think of was...

Will you, won't you want me to make you
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you
Tell me, tell me, tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - RISING WEST Performs Live For First Time


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 9, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - RISING WEST Performs Live For First Time



 !!! That Set List !!! 

01. Queen Of The Reich
02. Speak
03. Walk In The Shadows
04. En Force
05. Child Of Fire
06. The Whisper
07. Warning
08. The Needle Lies
09. Take Hold Of The Flame
10. Prophecy
11. My Empty Room
12. Eyes Of A Stranger

Encore:

13. Wrathchild (IRON MAIDEN cover)
14. Roads To Madness

I totally want to see them if they do a proper tour!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2012)

Agreed. That sounds like a hell of a show.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 12, 2012)

Tate Plays Queensryche Show Solo While Daughter Denies Tyrant Claims

Geoff Tate plays Queensryche show solo, daughter denies tyrant claims - page 0

He said the show must go on after explaining some band members, who last week launched splinter group Rising West, had failed to turn up.
The move came after Tates stepdaughter released a furious statement defending her father against accusations of being a tyrant.
Its the latest twist in a drama that serves to increase speculation over the prog metal giants future  and casts doubt over whether theyll perform the five remaining shows in their diary.
Ahead of Mondays concert in Valley City, Utah, the frontman announced some of the members of Queensryche werent able to appear due to personal reasons. He went on: Although I would have really loved for all of us to play together, it wasnt possible for them.
I couldnt miss playing for one of the best rock audiences in the world and opening for one of my all-time favourite bands for anything. I plan to rock Salt Lake City today.
Michael Wilton, Eddie Jackson, Scott Rockenfield and Parker Lundgren played their first shows as Rising West in Seattle at the weekend with singer Todd La Torre of Crimson Glory. Earlier they said theyd been blocked from making announcements on Queensryches website and Facebook page. In a radio interview they added they couldnt comment on the current situation, but hinted Rising West could take them in a new direction.
Following that broadcast Tates stepdaughter Miranda posted a 500-word statement on her Facebook page, saying the singer was on the defensive and details of his bandmates hostile behaviour would soon be revealed.
Miranda Tate claimed:
 Rising West could have promoted their shows on Queensryches Facebook page if theyd got in touch with the administrator, as Tate was required to do  but they didnt
 No one, including the frontman, had direct access to post on the bands website
 Commenting had been banned because of the amount of profane comments
 The singer had worked with outside writers on Queensryche material since the departure of guitarist Chris DeGarmo because the other members failed to contribute
 Manager Susan Tate, her mother, negotiated with those writers, pissing them off to divert some of their royalties to band members who hadnt written
 The frontman wanted their last album Dedicated to Chaos to be heavier, but worked with the songs that were delivered because his bandmates had started writing
 Shed implored the entire band to provide input for their website and app, but only Tate provided anything
 An unnamed member opposed the sending of a thank-you letter to band staff, saying it wasnt appropriate since they were being paid for their work
 Fan club members were no longer being offered meet-and-greet passes because the Tates had been prevented from running the promotion; and theyd tried to make up for it by offering passes to Tate solo gigs
 All creative decisions, including the controversial cabaret project, had been decided upon by a democratic vote.
She finished: So before you think the man that worked the hardest by a long way for years and years is a tyrant then think again. You dont know the facts.
Rockenfields wife Misty replied to the missive by saying This is all a flat-out lie.



Knife fights, facebook denial, and wives and children making all the public comments - this had gone from dramatic to just SAD.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 12, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Tate Plays Queensryche Show Solo While Daughter Denies Tyrant Claims
> 
> Geoff Tate plays Queensryche show solo, daughter denies tyrant claims - page 0
> 
> ...



Many of her comments are not consistend with what has been shared numerously over the years, band members had contributed many submissions only to be turned down by Tate, then to have the direction of D2C changed and diverted to outside writers.

I don't think it's fair to accuse the band of not contributing when anything/everything that they have contributed is rejected.

It doesn't help that Miranda was briefly married to Parker Lundgren and they have a child together, and the split was not on good terms.

Now you have an awkward situation where a child is caught in the crossfire of a of not only a marital split, but now a band split.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 12, 2012)

I stopped caring about Queensryche when I discovered Pagan's Mind! (Nils Rue has a few Tate like moments)

Besides, after Axl Rose I've become numb to bands and drama...


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally... a reality show I want to watch! Someone get Tate and the boys in touch with e*M*p*TV*!


----------



## Djent (Jun 20, 2012)

BREAKING: GEOFF TATE OUT OF QUEENSRYCHE | MetalSucks


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy crap I just saw it... no surprise though. I was just hoping it was them who got to keep the name and not Tate. This way is better.

Can't wait to hear new material with this LaTorre cat, he sounds more like old Geoff than now Geoff himself


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 20, 2012)

Lawsuits over the name and everything else is right around the corner. I can't see this ending all neat and tidy.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually that stuff has probably been settled already. Everyone was so tight-lipped, but Scott mentioned talking to "guys in suits" quite a bit in the past month. 

If they didn't have the right to use the name, the press release would have been quite different. 

Oddly enough, Geoff sang Happy Birthday to Scott "my good friend and bandmate" just last week on the 15th. Not sure if Scott was even at the show. You can find it on YT.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty much the definition of awkward. Playing with a hired band in front of less than 100 people while they're having dinner and making them sing Happy Birthday to your non-present soon-to-be-ex-bandmate. Jesus


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 20, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> That's pretty much the definition of awkward. Playing with a hired band in front of less than 100 people while they're having dinner and making them sing Happy Birthday to your non-present soon-to-be-ex-bandmate. Jesus




Is that Jason Slater on the acoustic?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. Not sure who it is, but there's a few pics of Slater here-

(Type a title for your page here)

He doesn't seem to be into the live experience as much these days and has stated a couple times he won't tour unless he HAS to or it's just too good to pass up. (I know, it was a Seattle show).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

All I gotta say is this...

Took them long enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2012)

Good news everyone! 

The "new" Queensryche keeps the name rights

Also, as to why the split should happen... Here's a few stories that paint the picture againt Mr. Taint.

Group statement
Scott's court statement
Eddie's court statement

And when your son-in-law is against you, you're fucked... 

Parker's court statement

Whip's story is very detailed and is probably the strongest one. 
Mike's court statement

Also, some backup to Scott's story.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Video Footage Of GEOFF TATE Allegedly Spitting At QUEENSR


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 2, 2012)

Look what just popped up on Queensryche's facebook page:






Aaaaaand they're already deleting negative comments, including mine's: Your shipment of FAIL has just arrived. 

Bobby Blotzer. The Blotz. BOBBY BLOTZER WTF?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah yes....the All-Stars....

I wonder how he's going to bill this. Queensryche and the All-Stars? I don't know how it'd be possible to book both acts as just 'Queensryche', there'd be so many confused fans on which one is playing near them.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 2, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Ah yes....the All-Stars....
> 
> I wonder how he's going to bill this. Queensryche and the All-Stars? I don't know how it'd be possible to book both acts as just 'Queensryche', there'd be so many confused fans on which one is playing near them.



I thought it was Geoff Tate: The Voice Of Queensryche, or is that for his solo stuff on top of his own Queensryche???


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 2, 2012)

Of course Randy Gane would stay with Tate. 






Some people just don't know when to call it quits.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 2, 2012)

lol, Queensryche


----------



## Into Obsidian (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats actually a better line-up then I thought it would be. All great musicians


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 2, 2012)

Rudy and Glen, I am disappoint.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 2, 2012)

^ this



All credibility lost


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 2, 2012)

Into Obsidian said:


> Thats actually a better line-up then I thought it would be. All great musicians



I hope you were being sarcastic. To quote a friend of mine: "Blotzer drumming for Queensryche is like replacing Neil Peart with Peter Criss in Rush."


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, and additional news:

Geoff Tate Unveils his version of Queensryche


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 3, 2012)

I know it's juvenile as hell, but I always laugh when I see Geoff Taint written somewhere. 

But I can't help but agree with everyone who said that not having him is bad. He is a dick, but he is insanely talented, and has one of the most recognizable voices in rock/metal. Queensryche is a huge influence to me.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 3, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> I know it's juvenile as hell, but I always laugh when I see Geoff Taint written somewhere.
> 
> But I can't help but agree with everyone who said that not having him is bad. He is a dick, but he is insanely talented, and has one of the most recognizable voices in rock/metal. Queensryche is a huge influence to me.



You are following the events that have lead to this, right?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 3, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> But I can't help but agree with everyone who said that not having him is bad. He is a dick, but he is insanely talented, and has one of the most recognizable voices in rock/metal. Queensryche is a huge influence to me.



Check out any of his performances from the last five years or so on YouTube, and you might change your mind. His voice is shot.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 5, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> Check out any of his performances from the last five years or so on YouTube, and you might change your mind. His voice is shot.



The Rocklahoma performance shows them on an all-time low: not enjoying themselves, Geoff telling the crowd that they suck, and lipsyncing to Empire for crying out loud.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmm.... I saw Queensryche open for Heaven and Hell a few years back and the whole band was spot on. I also caught Tate on his solo tour a few months back. Anyone doubting that this guy still has it needs to go see for themselves. He was unbelievable. He was also really cool to all the fans. It was a smaller venue and he hung around to sign autographs and take pictures. Dude was nice as can be. As far as the Queensryche firing him- really? at this point in their career do they think anyone cares to see them minus Tate? Id much rather see Tate and an all-star lineup. At least the voice is still there. Just my two cents....


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 6, 2012)

There's a lot more to it, and to Taint that people are aware. Folks around the Puget Sound area here are a lot more in support of Whip, Rock, & Jackson than of Tate.

Tate's turned into a caricature of himself. 

Here's a link to where the court documents are posted, for more background and context.

Queensryche Lawsuit Documents Here (updated Aug. 28 with AUDIO)


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Rudy and Glen, I am disappoint.



Those guys have been playing on all of those 80's tribute albums they sell at Walmart for the last decade. Doesn't surprise me one bit that he could get them in on this.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 6, 2012)

GH0STrider said:


> Hmmm.... I saw Queensryche open for Heaven and Hell a few years back and the whole band was spot on. I also caught Tate on his solo tour a few months back. Anyone doubting that this guy still has it needs to go see for themselves. He was unbelievable. He was also really cool to all the fans. It was a smaller venue and he hung around to sign autographs and take pictures. Dude was nice as can be. As far as the Queensryche firing him- really? at this point in their career do they think anyone cares to see them minus Tate? Id much rather see Tate and an all-star lineup. At least the voice is still there. Just my two cents....



The voice is still there?

Show me a single video of him performing ANY pre-Empire song the way he did in the studio. 

He quit hitting the high notes a long time ago.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 6, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> The voice is still there?
> 
> Show me a single video of him performing ANY pre-Empire song the way he did in the studio.
> 
> He quit hitting the high notes a long time ago.



Exactly. I saw them here in their own home country and he could barely even get Empire out past his teeth. The band is spot on, but GT doesn't care about metal.

The fans want the metal, the band wants the metal, so they had to make the choice to allow GT to persue his own direction via his solo efforts. 

This is all about the band taking responsibility and control back, and GT's ego is too big to allow that to happen without a fight. In the end, I still think the band will win out, and GT will be playing wine tastings in lesser venues.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 6, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> The voice is still there?
> 
> Show me a single video of him performing ANY pre-Empire song the way he did in the studio.
> 
> He quit hitting the high notes a long time ago.



I'm telling you what I saw and heard. He was great both times I saw him. Sorry you don't agree.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2012)

GH0STrider said:


> I'm telling you what I saw and heard. He was great both times I saw him. Sorry you don't agree.



I don't think his voice has gotten as bad as some people make it out to be, but he's also nowhere near what he used to be. I saw them on the Live Crime tour and then again on the tour right before the cover album came out and several times in between and he has definitely lost some of his range.

His attitude is another story entirely. Having referred to the best albums the band ever did as a joke that he wants nothing to do with and crap like the cabaret bit makes me think Queensryche is far better off without him. The proof will still really be if they can write something decent, as the last couple of albums have been so bad I haven't even bought them. It makes me sad to say that given that Queensryche user to be one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 6, 2012)

That Metal Show, Episode 1103, Geoff Tate & Zakk Wylde.
"Geoff Tate &amp; Zakk Wylde" ( Ep. 1103 ) from That Metal Show | Full Episode | VH1.com


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2012)

GH0STrider said:


> I'm telling you what I saw and heard. He was great both times I saw him. Sorry you don't agree.



I won't dispute what you saw but there's the Rocklahoma video and an infinite number of YT/bootleg videos that would say otherwise.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 6, 2012)

technomancer said:


> I don't think his voice has gotten as bad as some people make it out to be, but he's also nowhere near what he used to be. I saw them on the Live Crime tour and then again on the tour right before the cover album came out and he has definitely lost some of his range.



^^ This. I don't fault him, all singers lose upper range as they age, especially those who use their voice regularly and hard, but it's definitely notthe same as it was. I've heard worse voice loss, though! 



technomancer said:


> His attitude is another story entirely. Having referred to the best albums the band ever did as a joke that he wants nothing to do with and crap like the cabaret bit makes me think Queensryche is far better off without him. The proof will still really be if they can write something decent, as the last couple of albums have been so bad I haven't even bought them. It makes me sad to say that given that Queensryche user to be one of my favorite bands.



^^This x2. I even loved Promised Land and HitNF (though it had it's weak spots), but after that...  We'll see if either group has anythign creative to say, or if it's all about cashing in on the catalog.


----------



## zero_end (Sep 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> The "new" Queensryche keeps the name rights
> 
> ...




Wow, that was A LOT!!

What I just don't get to this day is why the rest of the band decided to be bullied and sh!t'd on for a good +15 years ? smh & smb  

Yes, you have mortgages to pay and families to support but why not maning up a little bit and take other day jobs instead of putting decades of bullsh1t? Worst case scenario you fire the singer and replace it with another! (better late than never I guess )

I can't say I feel sorry for the rest of the band since they played the victim part for a long time; they had it coming if they let this happened to them, plain and simple. At least Chris had a vision of the future and got out just in time.

I mean, is amazing that those guys put themselves on that turmoil at the expense of personal and family sacrifices, even the fanbase and let your legacy being tainted (pun intended!) just cuz you didn't grow a pair when u where supposed to? 

To quote a musical, "They had it coming"


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 7, 2012)

zero_end said:


> Wow, that was A LOT!!
> 
> What I just don't get to this day is why the rest of the band decided to be bullied and sh!t'd on for a good +15 years ? smh & smb
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't always a concensus, being team players and all, sometimes each person is in a different headspace and you go along for the sake of the team. This time, everyone on the team was aligned in their business concerns, which aided them discussing and aligning on their creative convictions. 

I for one am very excited for what the future holds now that all 5 guys are sitting in the same room at the same time writing together.


----------



## jkspawn (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. 

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.

EDIT: According to Todd LaTorre, these are just rough demos. They go into the studio in 2 weeks to start tracking. 

They also got James Barten onboard as a producer, the same guy who engineered Operation: Mindcrime and produced Promised Land. And hate on Promised Land all you want, but that album was fantastically produced.


----------



## DLG (Nov 14, 2012)

sounds like 20 other bands from the 90s/00s that had tate clones. big meh. 

at least they'll be able to milk the nostalgia shows with him since he can pull off the old stuff.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm stoked. I'm not judging too hard because those are just demos.

I know when I demo shit, I get the general idea down and call it good, I don't worry about going nuts with mixing or perfectly executed tracks.

Already, it holds more promise than anything that's come from that band since Promise Land. James Barton producing is fucking brilliant.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Queesnryche died a tragic death when DeGarmo left. Regardless of how incredible Tate was, just look at the writing credits on the first 5 albums. Essentially, what I'm saying is that if the band died with the debacle that was Hear in the New Frontier and Degarmo's departure - which I believe it did - then how can these guys even conceive going on with out THE two most integral parts of the band? Wake up, face reality, and know when the time has come to call it a day.


----------



## DLG (Nov 15, 2012)

ghost2II2 said:


> Queesnryche died a tragic death when DeGarmo left. Regardless of how incredible Tate was, just look at the writing credits on the first 5 albums. Essentially, what I'm saying is that if the band died with the debacle that was Hear in the New Frontier and Degarmo's departure - which I believe it did - then how can these guys even conceive going on with out THE two most integral parts of the band? Wake up, face reality, and know when the time has come to call it a day.





at this point it's nothing more than a vehicle for making more money through nostalgia shows, and todd can sing the old stuff, so he fits the bill. 

nothing about this new band is remotely queensryche, even though I love rockenfield, wilton and jackson to death. the combination of tate/degarmo in the heyday is what made the band and gave the band it's unique personality that can't be replicated just by finding a new singer that kinda sounds like tate and can nail all the high stuff.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2012)

Reserving judgement until I hear the album, but there was at least one bit in that clip that sounded interesting.

Also DLG doesn't like something? SHOCKING


----------



## DLG (Nov 15, 2012)

here's some ryche-like albums I like that will probably all remain better than this new fakeryche album.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hrm. I like the music... more inventive than most of the Wilton stuff I remember, so looking forward to that.

The vocalist... he's got the range, for sure. Sounds more like Bruce Dickinson than Geoff Tate, to me, and that style seems a bit dated to my ears, now. Still, I'll reserve judgement til I hear it all in context. Damn sight better than Q2K-onward, even from those small snippets, anyway!


----------



## ghost2II2 (Nov 15, 2012)

DLG said:


> at this point it's nothing more than a vehicle for making more money through nostalgia shows, and todd can sing the old stuff, so he fits the bill.
> 
> nothing about this new band is remotely queensryche, even though I love rockenfield, wilton and jackson to death. the combination of tate/degarmo in the heyday is what made the band and gave the band it's unique personality that can't be replicated just by finding a new singer that kinda sounds like tate and can nail all the high stuff.



Bingo. Going down the same road as Journey. Oh well, at least people will have a real good Queensryche cover band to go see with three of the original members. *Sigh*


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 15, 2012)

DLG said:


> here's some ryche-like albums I like that will probably all remain better than this new fakeryche album.



You've heard the album they haven't even recorded yet? 

That's pretty fucking cool!

Or you mean you like those full length songs that are past the demo stages and already recorded for realz, more than the teaser vid with demo tracks on it, that contain less than 15 seconds of each song?


----------



## DLG (Nov 15, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> You've heard the album they haven't even recorded yet?
> 
> That's pretty fucking cool!
> 
> Or you mean you like those full length songs that are past the demo stages and already recorded for realz, more than the teaser vid with demo tracks on it, that contain less than 15 seconds of each song?



probably - definition of probably by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 17, 2012)

I understand what you originally wrote, I just found it to be a rather large assumption based of seconds of material that's not even past the demo stage.


----------



## DLG (Nov 17, 2012)

I would probably say that even without the samples. 

Is there a chance that it will be a decent enough album? Sure.

But a good queensryche album without tate and degarmo isn't really possible. they are the creative minds behind the band's golden era. It would be fair to everyone to just drop the name and start fresh, but without the name they can't really milk the nostalgia tours that will no doubt be just around the corner. 

Here's a blog I wrote. 

Five Underground Gems to Fill Your Queensryche Void | Prog Sphere


----------

